# سؤال حول نسبة الهواء الى الوقود في السيارات



## MECH.ENG.88 (13 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخواني مهندسي السيارات . ماهي نسبة الهواء الى الوقود في السيارات ؟ هل هي 7:1 ؟ , اي 7 جزيئات هواء وجزيئة من الوقود , ثم كيف نضمن وجود هذه النسبة (7 جزيئات ) من الاوكسجين في الهواء الجوي لاتمام عملية الاحتراق؟ علما ان 70% من الغلاف الجوي هو نايتروجين .. وشكرا جزيلا


----------



## important (13 ديسمبر 2011)

مرحبا 

النسبة النظرية الصحيحة لخليط الهواء - الوقود 

14.7 : 1 

كمية وليست جزيئات 

يعني 1 غرام وقود يقابله 14.7 غرام هواء و هكذا 

المقصد الكم 

لعل هذه الصورة توضح لك أكثر


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (14 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم الاخ (Important) اوفى بالاجابة يمكنك الاستفاده منها 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (14 ديسمبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اشكر الاخ امبورتانت والخ طارق حسن محمد على اجابتهما , بخصوص النسبة والكمية فقد توضحت لي تماما . ولكن يبقى لدي استفساران اذا امكن : 
1- هل هذه النسبة من الهواء (كمية الهواء) توفر الاوكسجين الازم لعملية الاحتراق حتى في السرعات العالية ؟؟ اي كما نعلم يوجد الكثير من الغازات المنتشرة في الهواء الجوي كالاوكسجين والنايتروجين والهيدروجين وco2 فمالذي يضمن توفر الاوكسجين المناسب؟؟.
2- عند زيادة سرعة السيارة وذلك بالضغط على دواسة الوقود(المعجلة) فهل نقوم بزيادة ضخ الهواء ام زيادة ضخ الوقود ؟ واذا كان زيادة ضخ الهواء فكيف يتم مكافئة كمية الوقود المقابله له ؟؟


----------



## طارق حسن محمد (15 ديسمبر 2011)

اخي الكريم ان هذه النسبة لاتتغير حتى في السرعات العالية والمسئول عن تنظيم النسبة هو عقل السيارة ولكنها تتغير فقط في حال مسير السارة في منطقة اعلى من مستوى سطح البحر او ادنى من مستوى سطح البحر مثلا في الحالة الاولى تكون النسبة اقل اي 1-12 اواقل او اكثر حسب ارتفاع السيارة وذلك بسبب انخفاض الضغط الجوي وفي الحالة الثانية تكون اكثر من النسبة الاعتيادية اي تقريبا 1-16 او اقل او اكثر وذلك حسب انخفاض السيارة عن مستوى سطح البحر بسبب ارتفاع الضغط الجوي 
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## ahmedhawas3 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اخواني مهندسي السيارات . ماهي نسبة الهواء الى الوقود في السيارات ؟ هل هي 7:1 ؟ , اي 7 جزيئات هواء وجزيئة من الوقود , ثم كيف نضمن وجود هذه النسبة (7 جزيئات ) من الاوكسجين في الهواء الجوي لاتمام عملية الاحتراق؟ علما ان 70% من الغلاف الجوي هو نايتروجين .. وشكرا جزيلا





intel dell قال:


> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته : اشكر الاخ امبورتانت والخ طارق حسن محمد على اجابتهما , بخصوص النسبة والكمية فقد توضحت لي تماما . ولكن يبقى لدي استفساران اذا امكن :
> 1- هل هذه النسبة من الهواء (كمية الهواء) توفر الاوكسجين الازم لعملية الاحتراق حتى في السرعات العالية ؟؟ اي كما نعلم يوجد الكثير من الغازات المنتشرة في الهواء الجوي كالاوكسجين والنايتروجين والهيدروجين وco2 فمالذي يضمن توفر الاوكسجين المناسب؟؟.
> 2- عند زيادة سرعة السيارة وذلك بالضغط على دواسة الوقود(المعجلة) فهل نقوم بزيادة ضخ الهواء ام زيادة ضخ الوقود ؟ واذا كان زيادة ضخ الهواء فكيف يتم مكافئة كمية الوقود المقابله له ؟؟



أستاذي:
نسبة الهواء إلى الوقود بالوزن هي 14.7 :1
ونسبة الهواء إلى الوقود بالحجم هي 9000 :1
هذا بالنسبة لسؤالك الأول.

النسبة التي تهمنا هي بالوزن(أو بالكتلة) 14.7 :1 
فإذا توافرت هذه النسبة فإن الإحتراق يكون تاما ويسمى حينها stoichiometric combustion أي إحتراق تام
أي ان الخليط ليس rich وبالتالي نسبة CO في العوادم أقل مايمكن يكاد يكون مفيش.
وأيضا ي ان الخليط ليس lean ,وبالتالي نسبة O2 في العادم مفيش.

النسبة التي تكلمنا عنها هي (للهواء ككل) وليس (للأكسجين) ، لا تخلط بينهما.
، حتى ولو نسبة النيتروجين في الهواء الجوي أكتر بكثير حوال 78 % .. فإنه كافي لإتمام عملية الحريق.

في حاجتين لازم تفرق بينهما : (السرعة speed، و الحمل load)
-لما تدوس على دواسة الوفود .. إنت كده بتزود الحمل عالمحرك وكنتيجة بعد فترة السرعة بتزيد.

-لما تدوس على دواسة الوقود .. فأنت تقوم بزيادة كمية الهواء الداخلة إلى المحرك .. عن طريق فتح بوابة الخانق throttle valve.
- ويوجد بعدها حساس إسمه إيرماس أو MAF يعني Mass Air Flowmeter sensor
عن طريقi يستطيع كمبيوتر السيارة ECU معرفة كمية الهواء اللي عدت ، وبالتالي يقدر يحدد كمية الوقود المناظرة له تبعا لإسلوب قيادتك بمساعدة حساس اخر إسمه MAP.
- فيبعت الكمبيوتر signal أو pulse للرشاشات fuel injectors لكي تحقن كمية مناسبة من الوقود .
التوقيت الذي يظله الرشاش مفتوحا يسمى بال pulse width.

تحياتي..


----------



## احمد الحرايرى (15 ديسمبر 2011)

احسنتم عن نسبة الهواء الى الوقود فهى فعلا النسب المعمليه الصحيحه


----------



## ahmedhawas3 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

طارق حسن محمد قال:


> اخي الكريم ان هذه النسبة لاتتغير حتى في السرعات العالية والمسئول عن تنظيم النسبة هو عقل السيارة ولكنها تتغير فقط في حال مسير السارة في منطقة اعلى من مستوى سطح البحر او ادنى من مستوى سطح البحر مثلا في الحالة الاولى تكون النسبة اقل اي 1-12 اواقل او اكثر حسب ارتفاع السيارة وذلك بسبب انخفاض الضغط الجوي وفي الحالة الثانية تكون اكثر من النسبة الاعتيادية اي تقريبا 1-16 او اقل او اكثر وذلك حسب انخفاض السيارة عن مستوى سطح البحر بسبب ارتفاع الضغط الجوي
> تقبل تحياتي



هذه النسبة تتغير أيضا في حالتين أخرتين ، وهما:
1- أثناء فترة التسخين بعد بدء تشغيل المحرك وتسمى after start enrichment وتستمر لمدة 30 ثانية
ويكون الخليط حينها غني. تناظر الشفاط choke system 
والكلام ده ينطبق على أنظمة حقن Bosch .... أما بالنسبة ل magneti merlli أو simos فمعرفش نظامهم.
2- وحالة الكيك داون (أقصى حمل) وتسمى WOT إختصار Wide Open Throttle أو full load
وحينها يكون الخليط غني أيضا.

* أما في حالة التسارع الخفيف أو السرعة الثابتة : فتكون النسبة 14.7:1 شغالة تمام.
ويساعدنا في ذلك حساس الأكسجين O2 sensor أو Lambda closed-loop sensor


تحياتي..


----------



## MECH.ENG.88 (15 ديسمبر 2011)

م.احمد وم.طارق برك الله بكما شرح جميل جدا. وشكرا لكما على تواصلكما .. لو سمحتم استفسار اخر ايضا فشرحكما الوافي يشدني الى الموضوع . لو كانت السيارة تسير في مرتفعات عالية (جبال مثلا) فمن الواضح ان نسبة الاوكسجين ستقل , فكيف يتم معالجة ذلك ؟؟ حيث انه توجد مدن في العالم تقع على ارتفاعات عالية قياسا بمستوى سطح البحر . فكيف ستتوفر النسبة المكافئة للهواء مع الوقود في سياراتهم مع هذه النسبة الضئيلة من الاوكسجين؟؟


----------



## important (18 ديسمبر 2011)

intel dell قال:


> م.احمد وم.طارق برك الله بكما شرح جميل جدا. وشكرا لكما على تواصلكما .. لو سمحتم استفسار اخر ايضا فشرحكما الوافي يشدني الى الموضوع . لو كانت السيارة تسير في مرتفعات عالية (جبال مثلا) فمن الواضح ان نسبة الاوكسجين ستقل , فكيف يتم معالجة ذلك ؟؟ حيث انه توجد مدن في العالم تقع على ارتفاعات عالية قياسا بمستوى سطح البحر . فكيف ستتوفر النسبة المكافئة للهواء مع الوقود في سياراتهم مع هذه النسبة الضئيلة من الاوكسجين؟؟



النسبة نظرية اخي العزيز 

عمليا لا تكون هذا النسبة بشكل دائم نظراً لإختلاف الظروف التشغيلية للمحرك 

و لو كنا حصلنا على هذه النسبة دائما وفي كافة الظروف التشغيلية لما إحتجنا لأنظمة التحكم بملوثات العادم التي بسبب إضافتها يقل عزم وقدرة المحرك 

اعطيك مثالا لدينا بجنوب السعودية اداء المحركات يقل بسبب المرتفاعات ويعلم ذلك من يسكن بتلك المناطق 

اتمنى أكون قدمت الفائدة لك وإن أخطأت أتمنى منكم التصويب 

بما أن النقاش هنا جميل أود أن اطرح سؤال على الأخ أحمد الحواس 

ذكرت أن وحدة التحكم تستطيع معرفة الهواء الداخل للمحرك عن طريق حساس maf وبمساعدة من حساس map و حقيقتاً لا أعلم سيارات تأتي مزودة بالحساسين مع بعضهما ما اعرفه أن وجود أحد الحساسين المذكورين يغني عن الأخر 
اتمنى إفادتي عن السيارت المذكورة في ردك ولك الشكر


----------

